# rediffbol.com& usages for broand bsnl



## vinsindia (Nov 2, 2005)

i want to know how to see bsnl`s broadband usages?  
how to send free sms from rediffmail.com
rediffmail.com asking for india code  
plz tell web address for generlal knowledge & to see latest news?
plz help me[/code][/quote]


----------



## godsownman (Nov 2, 2005)

I cannot answer you question about the BSNL address for usuage checking.

Regarding the SMS part , 

Rediffbol is a chat software provided by rediff to be used just as we use MSN or Yahoo ! or ICQ . Using this software you can send 3 free SMS per day to a person if he does nopt reply to your SMS's . If he replies then you are allowed a few more.

Also If you want to send FREE SMS , then you can use Chikka a product from the Indiatimes stable which allows 30 SMS a day and without any other catches.

*indiatimes.chikka.com 

Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## kato (Nov 2, 2005)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30895&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
Post all the BSNL queries there and search through it to get ur answer also post ur own queries about BSNL dataone we will reply.


----------

